# 7th Heaven Babies



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

7th Heaven Babies
Custom-made cloth diapers, covers and accessories.








Organic 100% Cotton Velour~amazingly soft and plush, wonderful stretch to fit a long time and range of body shapes








Wool~We now offer hand knit wool soakers, pants and shorts in a array of hand dyed yarns, including organic!


----------

